# redimentionner des image avec automator



## kaz57 (14 Février 2007)

comment faire pour redimentionner des images avec automator


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour?

Merci?


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2007)

Bin "Merci" c'est pour apr&#232;s, non ?  

&#192; part &#231;a, pour Automator, il y a un fil d&#233;di&#233; ... j'h&#233;site (ferm&#233;-je ? ne ferm&#233;-je point ?)

Bon : dans Automator tu trouveras les actions de l'application "Aper&#231;u" (ou Preview en anglois) et dans le lot *oh ! &#231;a alors !* une action pour changer la taille des images. Et l&#224;, tu seras pr&#232;s du but et tu pourras dire Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2007)

J'ajouterais que *l'aide d'Automator* montre comment créer un processus qui importe des images d'une page Web, les re-dimensionne et leur applique un filtre.  

C'moon.


----------



## Dead head (14 Février 2007)

Et point d'interrogation ?


----------

